# First Nuc's ever built



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

I built my first Nucs today went off of D. Coates plans they worked out great. Here is some pictures of them finished product. 


































The only thing I was not sure on his plans was where to put the Top Lips on the top cover. They worked really well after I started using a smaller nail. 

Thanks D. Coates for sharing the plans


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

Good work. I am not much of a woodworker but use those same plans to build some as well.

Quint


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I also just finished a pair from scrap wood. I do well with wood but not with following directions.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_QQTOt6yM16U/TXhcD4A0KLI/AAAAAAAAACw/7VGD_jY048c/s144/nuc1.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_QQTOt6yM16U/TXhcD89gbOI/AAAAAAAAAC0/hJ9olx2BFMs/s144/nuc2.JPG
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r-PWmh5uDucACe32KtKBNrAK8BdX12J7aFuf1vTa9qQ?feat=directlink


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z347/kombijakov/?action=view&current=IMG_0521.jpg

Coates plans, my variation of the lid.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice work all!

Wow Marbis that's quite a workshop you have there!


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

MARBIS said:


> http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z347/kombijakov/?action=view&current=IMG_0521.jpg
> 
> Coates plans, my variation of the lid.


Great Pics


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Where do you find the plans you mention? I would like to look at them.
Thanks! Yours look great.


----------



## FarmerFrazier (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238983


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Great paint job, Marbis. I like your use of the stenciled detail on the front, very nice touch!


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Wow Marbis that's quite a workshop you have there!


Yes it is, but not mine
Friend who makes all cabinetry for my renos generously offered one corner of his 10 000 s.f. shop for "bee carpentry", so I took my tools, wood etc. and moved in. Have 10 more days to complete everything I planned for this winter, then I'm out.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice lids.


----------

